# Joystick de play controlado con pic



## ferfila20 (Ago 13, 2008)

hola que tal
reciban un cordial saludo de mi parte.
quisiera saber si alguien a controlado un joystick de un control de play con un pic.
tengo el pic16f877A creo que ese pueda servir.
si alguien tiene un ejemplo se los agradeceria

saludos


----------



## rasier (Ago 14, 2008)

bueno 
yo de mi parte tengo uno hecho con DB-25 y te cuento que proximamente voy a hacerlo  
 un Megatap de 5 controles por que el que tengo es de 2 controles y a mi me resulta de maravilla, eh visto el control pero por usb


----------



## rizac (Ago 22, 2008)

Miren hay 2 opciones: o consiguen un control barato por usb y lo ensamblan dentro del joystick o si no usan el pic 16f877 y le colocan una interfaz con un integrado denominado ft232 q pasa de rs232 a USB, para mas comodidad se consiguen un cable DKU de Nokia y lo conectan al pic. Bueno les dejo esas opciones por si quieren matarse programando para hacer un joystick o mas invierten ese tiempo en algo major como estudiar el funcionamiento de un control inalambrico de nintendo WII... eso si es bueno.. chao y suerte.


----------



## belpmx (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola, cuando era más joven arme este....
http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/index.htm
Si te animas a hacerlo, no te compliques que los controladores ya estan hechos, lo más complicado es encontrar el conector hembra del control del PS....
De una vez te dejo el controlador


----------



## Vlad (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola

Como se me descumpuso mi consola nintendo NES de 8 bits, baje un emulador pero al no tener joystick es muy incoomodo el teclado, ademas de que las teclas de las flechas a veces se traban o no funcionan de a dos al mismo tiempo, en fin.

Como todabía tengo los controles y la pistola en perfectas condiciones me gustaría hacer un adaptador para usarlos en la computadora.

Gogleando en contre esta pagina:

http://informática.fquim.unam.mx/~miguel/ngp2usb.html

y me pareció muy interesante, pero mi duda es si existe alguna manera de hacerlo con un microcontrolador que no se tenga que programar?
o si es posible hacer un adaptadro donde se puedan conectar tanto los controles como la pistola si necesidad de modificar el control?

y en esta otra pagina hay un kit que solo se tiene que armar sin necesidad de programar

http://www.kaiserland77.com/articulos/Articulos/Mando_NES-PC/usb/usb.htm

mi duda es si lo venden programado o lo puedo comprarlo en cualquier tienda?

agradesco de antemano su atensión y su tiempo.


----------



## Vlad (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola de nuevo

belpmx
leí que hay microcontroladores ya hechos, me gustaría saber si existe alguno para lo que yo quiero hacer?

te agradesco de antemano tu atenciopn y tu tiempo.


----------



## belpmx (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola Vlad, de la página que deje en el post, solo el control de N64 usa un circuito, cuando tenia como unos 17 años lo comence pero nunca lo termine por mi gran inexperiencía, si buscas de algun microcontrolador no se de ninguno, si unicamente quieres conectar el pad a la PC es muy sencillo. solo lee pagina...
Y de lo que comentas acerca del pad de NES, tienes que programar el circuito, por eso te venden el kit por que eñ circuito ya esta progrmado, a simple vista podrias hacer las modifcaciones sin alterar el pad... peor dtendiras que leer muy bien el material y ver qeu cable va ha cada uno....
Si quieres usarn un pad de una cruz y dos botones... hay muchos a la vente, es más en bazares y otros lugares los puedes conseguir baratos
Saludos y espero te sirva mi aporte


----------

